# Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??



## JNZ (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo, fahre demnächst nach Warnemünde zum Dorschangeln vom Kutter. Evtl. war ja einer von euch in letzter Zeit dort auch mal auf nem Kutter unterwegs und kann was über die Fänge berichten!??? Thx im Voraus!!! Petrieee


----------



## DorschOle (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Hi, ich war vor etwa 14 Tagen vor Warnemünde/Elmenhorst auf Dorsch. Wir haben mit 2 Leuten 9 Stück gefangen- leider nur 50 er. Alle wieder in ihr Element entlassen. Ich muss dazu sagen, wir waren auch nur so 2-3 sm raus. Die Kutter fahren ja bei entsprechender Wetterlage weiter, ich denke jedoch dass der Dorsch noch laicht. Die sollte man in Ruhe lassen.
Mein Tipp-fahr im Juno.

Ole


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

moin moin, 
die fänge auf den kuttern sind durchwachsen und eher mau( kannst natürlich auch glück haben).
vom kleinboot/bellyboot, oder einfach vom strand wird zt sehr gut gefangen!!!
wenn du die möglichkeit hast weiche lieber auf diese sachen aus.
die dorsch stehen halt zum großteil auf 6-10 metern.

gruß von der küste und viel erfolg#6


----------



## DorschOle (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Hi, wir waren letzten Sonntag (06.06.10) mit dem Schlauchboot raus. Der Dorsch hat in ca. 6,5 m gebissen. 28 Stück mit 2 Leuten. Alles keine Riesen. Ca. 50-60cm. Viele kleinere wieder gewässert.


----------



## Baltic Warrior (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Da mein letzter Beitrag an dieser Stelle inhaltlich besser passen zu scheint, hier für alle Interessierten der Inhalt noch einmal:

Moin Kollegen,

nach den überwiegend negativen Berichten, hier mal etwas erfreuliches  zur Angelei vor Warnemünde. Besonders der Bestand der 3 und 5 jährigen Dorsche  erlaubt kurzweiliges Angeln, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit an den  richtigen Plätzen ist. Im Sommer halten sich die Fische vorwiegend in  tieferem Wasser auf, ab 10 m oder besser noch ab 15 m sollte man sein  Glück an Strukturen (Steine, Wracks, Tiefenkanten) versuchen. Tut sich  nach 2-3 Driften nichts, dann empfiehlt es sich, den Platz zu wechseln.  Allerdings sollte man im Vorfeld auch an die Versorgung der Fische  denken, daher ist die Mitnahme von EIS und Kühlbehältern Pflicht. So  gerüstet sollte man ein paar schöne Bartelträger erwischen können. Ab  und zu sind auch ein paar größere Fische dabei.

Einen kleinen Eindruck davon findet Ihr hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jQL0zvH9xM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTjkHw_UpW0&feature=related

Wenn die Dorsche mal nicht so recht wollen, lohnt auf jeden Fall auch  der gezielte Versuch auf Plattfische. Also Würmer und entsprechende  Montagen bereithalten, dann gibt es mit Sicherheit ein paar Flundern und  Klieschen.

Also, so schlecht steht es nicht mit den Fängen vor Warnemünde...


Gruß
Baltic Warrior|wavey:


----------



## Baltic Warrior (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Kurzer Nachtrag: Dorschangeln im tieferen Wasser immer noch top, dazu auch viele Heringe und vereinzelt Makrelen...

So schön kann Sommerangeln sein...

Petri Heil!

Sven


----------



## volkerm (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Hallo Sven,

herzliches Petri Heil.
Das motiviert doch! (gleich mal wieder den Schleifer raus zu zerren#q)

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dr. Komix (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Moin,

ich bin am 24.7 in Rostock.
Könnt ihr mir ein Kutter empfehlen?
Bekomme ich dort auch die turikarten?

Gruß+dank

Dr. K


----------



## Brikz83 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

MS Seeadler finde ich sehr gut ich glaube wenn du vorher Bescheid sagst besorgen die auch die karte.


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> MS Seeadler finde ich sehr gut ich glaube wenn du vorher Bescheid sagst besorgen die auch die karte.


mit der seeadler schließ ich mich an! man hört da nur gutes!#6 gut jeder tag ist nicht gleich, aber um längen besser als die rote flotte zum beispiel. die waren das letzte mal richtig unfreundlich zu unser gruppe.


----------



## Dirk471 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Auch wenn das Thema schon alt ist, aber definitiv ist die Seeadler mit Bernd als Skipper am besten.  Und ich habe schon einige Nutzer durch. Jetzt fahre ich nur noch mit ihm.
Für den Samstag will ich aber mit eigenem Boot vor Warnemünde den Dorsch angreifen.  Hätte da mal jemand einen Tip für mich in welcher Tiefe der Dorsch jetzt stehen könnte. 
Mein Revier ist ja mehr der Peenestrom


----------



## beschu (26. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Wir hatten unsere Dorsche gestern so auf 7,5m(unterm Kiel),also etwa 10m Wassertiefe zwischen Börgerende und Heiligendamm...etwa höhe Schleuse....musst genau auf den Untergrund achten#h


----------



## strandlaeufer (11. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Hallo,

Thema mal wieder hoch geholt.

Fahre nächste Woche für 2 Tage zum Pilken von Warnemünde.

War jemand in den letzten Wochen von Warnemünde mal los? Erreicht man das Baglimit? Für Meldungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## banzinator (11. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Ich für meinen Teil finde es ein bisschen schwieriger dieses Jahr. 
Dafür lässt der Nachwuchs hoffen für die nächsten Jahre. 
Auf jeden Fall sind bei mir die Fänge mit Gummi zurück gegangen, Wattwurm ist der Erfolgsköder bei uns im Moment. 
Dafür gibt's Platten ohne Ende.


----------



## elbetaler (11. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Kumpel war letzten Dienstag mit Kutter dort raus. 
 Enttäuschend. Paar Wittlinge und zwei 45iger Dorsche und einige Nemos. Viele Urlauber auf dem Schiff, die meist mit den Driftverhältnissen nicht klar kamen, aber doch auch hier und da was ans Band bekamen. Oft waren es die handlangen Wittlinge, die sowohl die Springer, als auch die Wattis attackierten.
 Bezeichnend war, dass relativ flach gefahren wurde und viel Kraut umher schwamm. Die Kutter blieben immer in Ruf- und Sichtweite zueinander, sind sich sozusagen gegenseitig hinterher gefahren. 
 Ich war selbst ja nicht dabei. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich bin nach diesem Bericht nicht besonders neidisch drauf geworden.


----------



## strandlaeufer (14. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Danke für die Antworten.

Kann man auch mit Makrelen und Heringen rechnen?#h#c


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Hallo zusammen,
werde im Juni auch in Warnemünde sein.
Was ist zu empfehlen für einen Tagestrip?
Am Kutterangeln wäre ich interessiert, aber vielleicht gibt es auch andere interessante Möglichkeiten?

Gruß und Petri#h,
Ingo


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Kutter? Warnemünde?

Beide Kapitäne mit Leidenschaft dabei und empfehlenswert!

https://angelkutter-storkow.de/

http://www.kutter-moret.de/


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Danke für die Info #6.
Sehe gerade, dass der zweite Kutter schon ausgebucht ist|bigeyes.


----------



## epi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Waren Sonntag an der Fährrinne bis Tonne 5, nur untermaßige Dorsche, egal welchen Jig man auch ausprobierte.


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

http://ms-seeadler.com/

Der beste Kutter, den ich kenne...wenn auch nicht direkt in Warnemünde.


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*



vermesser schrieb:


> http://ms-seeadler.com/
> 
> Der beste Kutter, den ich kenne...wenn auch nicht direkt in Warnemünde.



... auch mein Lieblingskutter.
Nur die Homepage bräuchte mal wieder richtige Pflege.


----------



## strandlaeufer (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge um Warnemünde/Rostock!??*

Moin,

kann jemand über aktuelle Fänge berichten.

Fahre Samstag von Rostock. Kann man mit ein paar Dorschen rechnen?


----------



## DocDorsch (8. September 2021)

GIbt keine  Dorsche mehr wa ...


----------



## rippi (8. September 2021)

DocDorsch schrieb:


> GIbt keine  Dorsche mehr wa ...


Leider nein, haben die Erwerbler alle weg gefischt. Auf Kosten der Angler versteht sich.


----------



## DocDorsch (9. September 2021)

Hmmm komisch dass dann jeden morgen ein Dutzend Böötchen beim Molenausgang rumschippern... pilkend...


----------



## rippi (11. September 2021)

DocDorsch schrieb:


> Hmmm komisch dass dann jeden morgen ein Dutzend Böötchen beim Molenausgang rumschippern... pilkend...


Vielleicht wollen sie es nochmal wissen, bevor es nächstes Jahr das Baglimit auf 0 gesetzt wird.


----------



## Blacky-5 (11. September 2021)

DocDorsch schrieb:


> Hmmm komisch dass dann jeden morgen ein Dutzend Böötchen beim Molenausgang rumschippern... pilkend...


Die Makrelen sind da. Einige Angler haben schon ganz ordentlich gefangen.


----------



## DocDorsch (16. September 2021)

When Will They Ever Learn?
					






					balticeye.org


----------



## thanatos (30. September 2021)

DocDorsch schrieb:


> Hmmm komisch dass dann jeden morgen ein Dutzend Böötchen beim Molenausgang rumschippern... pilkend...


die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------

